# Saanen Nubian cross or Saanen Nubian Lamancha cross pics?



## Bedste (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you ever bred a Nubian Doe with a Saanen Buck?  

How about a Lamancha Doe with a Saanen or Nubian Buck?

Please post pics.  I would love to see them.  

I have a friend with a Saanen/Nubian buck who has bred with my purebred NUBIAN.    He also got my Pure bred Lamancha doe....  Just wondering if these babies will be dorky or darling?


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 7, 2012)

There are no dorky baby goats,  only interesting looking goats with elf ears (Saanen La Mancha) and interesting sweet and wonderful goats with airplane ears  (Saanen/Nubian)  And since they will have great milk lines on both sides of the fence, who cares what they will look like?   

If you look at the pictures on my journal, you will see my buck Ian and my doe Brownie.  Ian and Brownie are Alpine/Oberhauslie/Nubian cross.  (alpines and saanen's look pretty much alike)  He has upright ears that are very large.  But he is a nice looking buck.   

Jelly Bean's baby,  Perl is a ND/mini LaMancha cross.  The ears are little elfish looking things.


----------



## Bedste (Oct 7, 2012)

I have been looking at some pics and they are all adorable.  I found out that they call them Snubians......  google snubian and you will see.  Awesome.  So are there Lubians or Namanchas?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)




----------

